# Duck Call



## Shagee415 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is a pic of both sides of some HRB I got from Marcus. Thanks again Marcus.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Woodman (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a real beauty. Super finish also.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 26, 2013)

How do you keep such nice fingernails making duck calls?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin (Nov 26, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Bill beat me to it!



me too. 

Great looking call there. Marcus is getting some great HRB. Need some $$$ so I can stock up before it dries up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad you like the nails had them done right after I finished the call. LOL that's the better half taken the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey Dennis txs man. How u doing brotha


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

Great looking call, you should really man up and show your painted toe nails too!  LOL. Sorry brother, I could not resist.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 28, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> Hey Dennis txs man. How u doing brotha


Doing great; every day is Saturday!


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol Greg maybe when I get in from offshore I'll take a pic. Kinda hard to keep them up at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good deal Dennis. U should post that pic of the hardhat on here. I love that thing.


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 30, 2013)

Jarrod those are beautiful calls,.... Love the finish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it. Yeah the finish takes a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

